

Show HN: Wikipedia article page redesign (unsolicited) - interfacesketch
http://www.interfacesketch.com/wikipedia/

======
null_ptr
I like it, it's clean and modern but largely keeps the original's spirit. I'm
not so sure about the cyan background on "Wikipedia - The Free Encyclopedia",
it looks very distracting.

~~~
interfacesketch
Thankyou for the feedback! I wanted to add a splash of colour to the page so
it didn't feel too monotonous, but it sounds like I may have chosen too strong
a shade of cyan/blue!

